# Suicide from Burj Khalifa Observation Deck



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Daily Fail are saying it happened in December

Not surprised this didn't get any local press, sad for the woman but even more so for the diners merrily have dinner and a jumper lands on their falafel. 

Personally I think suicide is a cowards way out (expecting a lot of flak for that), they jumper should consider the impact their death has on others, from the train driver when they jump in front of an Inter City to the car drivers that hit them after they've jumped from a bridge to the diners or pedestrians who mercifully weren't hurt.

I don't blame EMAAR at all for this btw you can't compensate for every person's intentions, although with a "person size" gap in the walls on an observation deck is kinda asking for trouble - 6 year olds could slip through surely? I've not been to the observation deck, can anyone comment if there indeed are gaps?

Then in a twist Gulf News says it never happened there and is a made up story, it actually happened in JLT.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Those in the know are saying that the lover was a prominent and powerful married Emirati, which is why the local papers are silent on the suicide. 

Sad. I can see how it happened. The lover strung this poor woman along for years, promising marriage and setting her up for life, and when she came to Dubai and realised it wasn't going to happen, she took her life. *******. 



The Rascal said:


> Daily Fail are saying it happened in December
> 
> Not surprised this didn't get any local press, sad for the woman but even more so for the diners merrily have dinner and a jumper lands on their falafel.
> 
> ...


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> .....
> 
> I don't blame EMAAR at all for this btw you can't compensate for every person's intentions, although with a "person size" gap in the walls on an observation deck is kinda asking for trouble - 6 year olds could slip through surely? I've not been to the observation deck, can anyone comment if there indeed are gaps?
> 
> ....


Yes there is. I don't think an average guy can pass through this gap but surely a kid can. Also find this image, anyone can climb it up as the deck is open space. 

http://mithunonthe.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/burj-khalifa-observation-deck.jpg


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

There's no way anyone could slip through kid or not. I think someone would struggle to jump at all as the only gap is about 7-8 feet off the ground with glass and smooth steel as foot holds from recollection but I wasn't really paying attention. 

I guess if someone really wanted to do it they could but it seems very unlikely to me.

As for The Rascal, I see your point, that method hurts others but suicide is usually the result of mental illness and the key word there is illness, it's every bit as real as Appendicitis, TB etc


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

TT365 said:


> ...but suicide is usually the result of mental illness and the key word there is illness, it's every bit as real as Appendicitis, TB etc


there is a shockingly large number of suicides that happen because of frustration with their situation...

you read stories about both men and women ending their own life because of poverty... a regular recurrence specially in the sub-continent is of women taking this way out because their in-laws are harassing them over dowry... many times leaving behind children who cannot fend for themselves...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm confused.

The article says it was the 148th floor deck but all the photos look like the 125th floor deck. And the photos have no 'vertical' gaps - just the slots.

Maybe lazy journalism......


----------



## NiceToqueEh (May 4, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Maybe lazy journalism......


In the DM? Surely not.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I refute that, the Daily Mail works very hard to come up with these stories...


----------



## jonathanharland (Oct 23, 2014)

Rascal I totally see your point regarding suicide. In fact if one of your parents have committed suicide, you are 35 times more likely to commit suicide your self.

Against that, when people who have tried to commit suicide and failed are asked why, then they frequently answer that they were doing it because their relatives/friends would be better off without them in their lives.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Suicide is so common in India. You can't grow up without knowing someone who has committed suicide unfortunately. The ones that I know of, who sadly passed away, all mentioned at some point that they were in a "lot of pain". Not physical pain, but mental and emotional and they just wanted the pain to go away. It's really sad actually, to reach that point where the only way out is to end your life.

Gulf News mentioned that the lady jumped from her apartment in JLT and not Burj Khalifa.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

It's an illness, it doesn't affect everyone but it affects too many, it's not dealt with well in the UK but I can't imagine what it would be like out here trying to get help.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I have to disagree with some points mentioned here. I don't believe poverty is the main reason for suicide and even India is not in the top 25 countries of highest rates of suicide.

There are many European countries along with Japan and South Korea in the top list of suicide rates. While poverty would definitely be one reason, it is certainly not the main one.

And I don't believe this suicide story either. The setting of the deck won't allow, unless of course she took a ladder with her up there.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I wouldn't trust various countries suicide statistics. There are a lot of suicides that don't get recorded as such due to a number of reasons, for example insurance purposes.

The above story is sad and tragic for all parties involved but there are quite a few contradictions so I don't know what to believe.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

7 Days are saying Burj Khalifa too.


----------

